# PI-IBS-C after massive internal abscess



## Haylo:FX (Jan 20, 2013)

I had an abscess hsow up on my left leg, right near the crease of my bum, slightly to the inside. I went to the doctor, who gave me some antibiotics and told me to come back in three days to see how its going. When I hobbled into his office that day, I was rushed into the surgery at the back and the doctor advised that other doctors would have sent me directly to hospital, but it needed to be lanced "Right Now!". So he did, and I screamed... and cried a little, and screamed some more... because the abscess was stemming from my Colon. The Dr soon worked this out and was soon squeezing my lower abdominal area above my left to empty this thing. Most painful experience of my life.

3 Months after this healed is when I started to get problems. It seems the infection caused some serious internal scarring and perhaps killed off some of the natural 'stuff' that had previously helped me so very well.

Now I spend about 45 mins in the morning on the toilet. I cringe when someone brings a cake into work. A big steak just doesn't have the same appeal and burgers feel like they are coming out the same size they were before they went it.

I have adjusted my diet and have some cool recipes that are delicious but aid rather than hinder progress. I also discovered a magical powder called 'motion potion' which worked for a long time, but it seems of late my body have become used to it.

The infection has left me with a feeling of an inability to push in a spot I could push before. A couple of times I have caught a virus that has given me diarrhea, and whilst all others are moaning. I am crying with joy.

It has been about 15 months. I have not had a colonoscopy because I just cannot afford it, I am managing, but life requires a lot of veges, pulses, salad and fruit... and not so much red meat and bread.


----------

